# River Smallie Hunting Troubles



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

Hey guys, seeking some advice here regarding smallies. Just recently got into river fishing and I live near Dublin. I’ve fished the scioto the most (via Donegal Cliffs park, Scioto Park), I’ve tried the Olentangy (via roller dam behind Antrim Lake, Park of Roses/Adena Brook), and I’ve briefly checked out Big Darby (via that park in Plain City). I’ve had minimal success, as I’ve been skunked each time on olentangy and big Darby and have only pulled in a couple solid ones from Scioto. Does anyone have any good pointers or tips they’re willing to share? I feel like my biggest issue has been locating deep enough pools of water where fish are hanging out, especially on the olentangy. There’s a few spots with solid eddies at donegal cliffs and I’ve had the most luck there. Hoping to hear everyone else’s experiences and input, thanks!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

TurnKidd said:


> Hey guys, seeking some advice here regarding smallies. Just recently got into river fishing and I live near Dublin. I’ve fished the scioto the most (via Donegal Cliffs park, Scioto Park), I’ve tried the Olentangy (via roller dam behind Antrim Lake, Park of Roses/Adena Brook), and I’ve briefly checked out Big Darby (via that park in Plain City). I’ve had minimal success, as I’ve been skunked each time on olentangy and big Darby and have only pulled in a couple solid ones from Scioto. Does anyone have any good pointers or tips they’re willing to share? I feel like my biggest issue has been locating deep enough pools of water where fish are hanging out, especially on the olentangy. There’s a few spots with solid eddies at donegal cliffs and I’ve had the most luck there. Hoping to hear everyone else’s experiences and input, thanks!


It could be seasonality. Summer fishing can be hit and miss. It's about to turn on soon. Might try a chucking a classic floating rapala into the heads and tails of pools. Keep at it, the best part of the year is just around the corner.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I usually find better fishing a long walk away from where most people go.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You don't need deep pools right now. A couple feet of water after a ripple is all it takes. Smallies like cold moving water, that usually means shallow. Look for shade or cover during the day, no matter how minuscule. Larger trees with low overhanging branches work well too. Even if the water looks to shallow it's probably not. Pools, right now can be stagnant...it's not winter time yet!


----------



## NKRIM47 (Mar 8, 2009)

All good advice above. Have fished some of the Scioto stretches you mention in recent weeks and its hit or miss. Most productive bait for me has been ned rig, cast up stream and work slowly back to you with the current. As mentioned it does not necessarily need to be 'deep' water to hold fish.


----------



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

NKRIM47 said:


> All good advice above. Have fished some of the Scioto stretches you mention in recent weeks and its hit or miss. Most productive bait for me has been ned rig, cast up stream and work slowly back to you with the current. As mentioned it does not necessarily need to be 'deep' water to hold fish.


Same for me, I can’t seem to buy a bite with anything else. A couple fish on a paddletail on a weighted screw-lock but other than that it’s been all Ned rig.


----------



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

winguy7 said:


> You don't need deep pools right now. A couple feet of water after a ripple is all it takes. Smallies like cold moving water, that usually means shallow. Look for shade or cover during the day, no matter how minuscule. Larger trees with low overhanging branches work well too. Even if the water looks to shallow it's probably not. Pools, right now can be stagnant...it's not winter time yet!


Will definitely keep this in mind… might be wasting my time targeting the wrong types of areas. Thanks for the helpful advice!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Current, depth and cover! That's what I look for. Also, depth doesn't have to mean super deep, but 3.5 to 4 feet deep works great! Also, super swift current, sometimes, but often right near a current break like in the eddys and micro eddys. If you find current, depth and cover together, you will almost always find smallies especially in the summer months!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

TurnKidd said:


> Will definitely keep this in mind… might be wasting my time targeting the wrong types of areas. Thanks for the helpful advice!


Your welcome. I'll add that if you can and while you can, wade the river. I kayak 95% of the time, but if I'm pressed for time a pair of shorts and old shoes will let you pick apart a river better than anything else. You can also feel the temperature change in the water too. Lastly, right now they'll still be a little bit of a mixed bag. Some in current, some by current (mostly the tail end), and some in shallow cover. It's not until mid October that I start to just target the fast water. Come mid November it's more pools with current really close by.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TurnKidd said:


> Hey guys, seeking some advice here regarding smallies. Just recently got into river fishing and I live near Dublin. I’ve fished the scioto the most (via Donegal Cliffs park, Scioto Park), I’ve tried the Olentangy (via roller dam behind Antrim Lake, Park of Roses/Adena Brook), and I’ve briefly checked out Big Darby (via that park in Plain City). I’ve had minimal success, as I’ve been skunked each time on olentangy and big Darby and have only pulled in a couple solid ones from Scioto. Does anyone have any good pointers or tips they’re willing to share? I feel like my biggest issue has been locating deep enough pools of water where fish are hanging out, especially on the olentangy. There’s a few spots with solid eddies at donegal cliffs and I’ve had the most luck there. Hoping to hear everyone else’s experiences and input, thanks!


Are you wading, bank fishing or kayak? If fishing from the bank, that could be your problem. Wading basically opens the entire river up to you.


----------



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Are you wading, bank fishing or kayak? If fishing from the bank, that could be your problem. Wading basically opens the entire river up to you.


Just starting wading the past couple weeks… it’s been better at scioto park’s access because I can actually fish the opposite bank and I’ve headed a little north from there. Haven’t checked out other too many other spots while wading yet since water has been pretty high.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

1/8 ounce jig head pink bodied twister tail with chartreuse tail. That and a pop r is all I throw for creek and river smallies. Been catching them like that consistently for 20 years


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes as the guys said earlier look for just below riffles or any disturbed water because that is where the oxygen is which is short supply this time of year. Also focus your efforts in the evenings because that is when dissolved oxygen is at its highest. Be careful wading some parts of the scioto cuz there can be deep holes that seem to appear out if nowhere which is why it's smart to wade with a buddy when you're exploring new water. Also if you wade scioto enough you'll run into some really cool gamefish species while your chasing after smallies


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Be careful wading some parts of the scioto cuz there can be deep holes that seem to appear out if nowhere which is why it's smart to wade with a buddy when you're exploring new water.


This is a great point. Talked to a guy a while back in the Scioto down near Griggs who had almost drowned a couple weeks before because of that exact scenario. Dude was strapping on his brand new PFD as he was telling me the story - probably not a bad idea. I’ve been wading for smallies since I was in college and while I’ve definitely gone in a couple times and been in some slightly uncomfortable situations, I really haven’t had any “close calls” but it only takes once especially since I frequently fish alone. My rule of thumb if I’m in a unfamiliar stretch has always been to not wade through anywhere if I can’t see the bottom. You’ll often be able to find another way around - might take more time but better safe than sorry.
To your original question - I find this time of year that I sometimes go through a few different baits until I find something they want. Sometimes the paddle tail is fire (it was 2 weeks ago), other times they won’t touch it (last weekend). I’ve been doing pretty good on a hellgrammite lately in tail outs, the inside bend of smaller runs that change direction, and in plunge pools right below drop offs especially if there’s slightly calmer water (but not completely slack) with decent sized rocks immediately adjacent. And sometimes, it might not be the bait. It might be the color or presentation. If you feel they’re consistently just swiping at it and not committing, you may be on the right track with your bait but might just need to change something up with one of those two things. In fact last week, I switched hellgrammite colors because I got broke off and thought that was my last one in that color. Put a different color on and didn’t even get a bump for the next 30-45 minutes which was definitely a slower pace than what was going on before the color change. Dug through my bag and found another one in the original color and things picked up again. Doesn’t always happen like that but sometimes it does. In any case, they’ll be getting after it here soon and the paddle tail and other bait fish imitators will definitely be in play when that time comes.


----------



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

mn4 said:


> This is a great point. Talked to a guy a while back in the Scioto down near Griggs who had almost drowned a couple weeks before because of that exact scenario. Dude was strapping on his brand new PFD as he was telling me the story - probably not a bad idea. I’ve been wading for smallies since I was in college and while I’ve definitely gone in a couple times and been in some slightly uncomfortable situations, I really haven’t had any “close calls” but it only takes once especially since I frequently fish alone. My rule of thumb if I’m in a unfamiliar stretch has always been to not wade through anywhere if I can’t see the bottom. You’ll often be able to find another way around - might take more time but better safe than sorry.
> To your original question - I find this time of year that I sometimes go through a few different baits until I find something they want. Sometimes the paddle tail is fire (it was 2 weeks ago), other times they won’t touch it (last weekend). I’ve been doing pretty good on a hellgrammite lately in tail outs, the inside bend of smaller runs that change direction, and in plunge pools right below drop offs especially if there’s slightly calmer water (but not completely slack) with decent sized rocks immediately adjacent. And sometimes, it might not be the bait. It might be the color or presentation. If you feel they’re consistently just swiping at it and not committing, you may be on the right track with your bait but might just need to change something up with one of those two things. In fact last week, I switched hellgrammite colors because I got broke off and thought that was my last one in that color. Put a different color on and didn’t even get a bump for the next 30-45 minutes which was definitely a slower pace than what was going on before the color change. Dug through my bag and found another one in the original color and things picked up again. Doesn’t always happen like that but sometimes it does. In any case, they’ll be getting after it here soon and the paddle tail and other bait fish imitators will definitely be in play when that time comes.


Thanks for the reply, some great advice for sure! Scioto’s rocky bottom is pretty unpredictable and I can see the dangers in wading. I’m always going alone but I’ll make sure to be cautious.

As for hellgrammites, I should probably pick some up! My most commonly fished river baits are Ned rigs (craws seem the most productive) and a multitude of different paddletail sizes, colors, and rigs (weighted hooks, jig heads). I’ve tried a skirted football head jig with a smaller craw trailer in rocky areas and I feel like it’s a little too big in terms of presentation for smallies. Weather and water conditions permitting, I plan on fishing the scioto tomorrow so hopefully I’ll have some better luck!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TurnKidd said:


> Thanks for the reply, some great advice for sure! Scioto’s rocky bottom is pretty unpredictable and I can see the dangers in wading. I’m always going alone but I’ll make sure to be cautious.
> 
> As for hellgrammites, I should probably pick some up! My most commonly fished river baits are Ned rigs (craws seem the most productive) and a multitude of different paddletail sizes, colors, and rigs (weighted hooks, jig heads). I’ve tried a skirted football head jig with a smaller craw trailer in rocky areas and I feel like it’s a little too big in terms of presentation for smallies. Weather and water conditions permitting, I plan on fishing the scioto tomorrow so hopefully I’ll have some better luck!


Skirted football jigs are definitely not too big for river smallies. I use them all the time and the creeks I fish mostly are 1/4 the size of the Sciota. There are some pigs between Oshay and Griggs and I’ve caught smallies smaller than 10” on them. Sometimes it’s exactly what you need when the current is too much for fishing a ned rig properly. I normally use a Zman trd hogz for a trailer. I like the way it floats claws up like a real crawfish.


----------



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Skirted football jigs are definitely not too big for river smallies. I use them all the time and the creeks I fish mostly are 1/4 the size of the Sciota. There are some pigs between Oshay and Griggs and I’ve caught smallies smaller than 10” on them. Sometimes it’s exactly what you need when the current is too much for fishing a ned rig properly.


Maybe I got some that are a little too heavy... I think I'm throwing either a 3/8 or 1/2 oz, I can't quite recall.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TurnKidd said:


> Maybe I got some that are a little too heavy... I think I'm throwing either a 3/8 or 1/2 oz, I can't quite recall.


Definitely have to match the weight to current/depth your fishing. I’ve had good luck with the Bitsy bugs that Walmart sells. You can get them pretty light weight along with the ones from Zman. I rarely use any over 1/4 oz but there aren’t any holes over 5 feet deep in my area either.


----------



## TurnKidd (4 mo ago)

Had a really good day on the scioto today using all the advice you guys gave… feel like I spent time targeting more productive areas. Broke my smallie PB (for the time being, at least)


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I only fish for smallies during the winter but don’t forget about top water lures this time of the year too. Every once in a while I’ll take a pole out with me when I set up to catfish in the evening and toss a strike king sexy dog around for a while. The blow ups are pretty exciting. I know a lot of guys like those whopper ploppers too. Good time of the year for it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TurnKidd said:


> Had a really good day on the scioto today using all the advice you guys gave… feel like I spent time targeting more productive areas. Broke my smallie PB (for the time being, at least)
> View attachment 494898


Real nice fish!! Great job!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, I agree with you. When the discussion was started it was early to mid September when water temps were still high and DO was still really low. As the water cools, stable water temperatures are more important than DO (its now much higher than it was in September) which is why you can catch a wide variety of species in some of the deep pools due to "winter consolidation". One cast you can catch a saugeye or smallmouth next cast you can be hooked up to a 40 lbs flathead  Its a really fun part of the year right now.


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

TurnKidd said:


> Hey guys, seeking some advice here regarding smallies. Just recently got into river fishing and I live near Dublin. I’ve fished the scioto the most (via Donegal Cliffs park, Scioto Park), I’ve tried the Olentangy (via roller dam behind Antrim Lake, Park of Roses/Adena Brook), and I’ve briefly checked out Big Darby (via that park in Plain City). I’ve had minimal success, as I’ve been skunked each time on olentangy and big Darby and have only pulled in a couple solid ones from Scioto. Does anyone have any good pointers or tips they’re willing to share? I feel like my biggest issue has been locating deep enough pools of water where fish are hanging out, especially on the olentangy. There’s a few spots with solid eddies at donegal cliffs and I’ve had the most luck there. Hoping to hear everyone else’s experiences and input, thanks!


I fish donegal cliffs as my main smallie spot since I live close enough to walk and if you take a kayak out and go downstream from there it will get deeper and deeper with a pretty deep pool under the pedestrian bridge in downtown Dublin that I’ve pulled a couple 7-8 pound channel cats out of. I bet it holds some big smallies too!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Careful posting about specific spots. There's a lot of guys that watch this forum and will enjoy taking those smallmouth home to eat.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Donegal Cliffs at the moment…..🤣


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

RodsInTheMud said:


> Donegal Cliffs at the moment…..🤣
> View attachment 499811


Lmao that but replace all the fisherman for inner tubers for the summer


----------

